# Pork Sirloins, stuffed bellas and grilled apple crisp!



## LarryWolfe (Jun 25, 2007)

Grilled pork sirloin steaks basted with a sauce "Caribbean Calypso" that I've been eyeing in the grocery store for awhile, which was great! I also made stuffed portabellas which consisted of Italian sausage, bell pepper, onion, garlic, mozzerella and bread crumbs.  I also made apple crisps which was simply cored Granny Smith apples stuffed with brown sugar, butter, oatmeal and cinnamon, wrapped in foil and cooked till tender!  This was one fine fine dinner!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2007)

nice...haven't had apple crisp in years.
I bought the African flavored version of that sauce,
didn't like it.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 25, 2007)

Man Larry that really looks good. I bet it tastes great too...!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks very yummy!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, that looks good.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

Mighty fine looking meal Larry!

Good job!


----------



## john a (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking good Larry, you did it again.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2007)

Good stuff Larry. Been eye balling Caribbean Calypso myself at the store. Guess I'll pick some up.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 26, 2007)

Lookin some fine Larry. I'm cravin fruit now maybe cherry pie


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 26, 2007)

Everything looks great!! I am going to have to give those ports and apples a try sometime soon.

Chris


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2007)

Larry; did you pre-cook the sausage at all before loading up the 'shrooms?

Everything looked great...how was that sauce, I've seen it up here too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry; did you pre-cook the sausage at all before loading up the 'shrooms?
> 
> Everything looked great...how was that sauce, I've seen it up here too.



Yes Bruce I did precook the sausage because I didn't want the mushrooms to become soggy with grease.

I liked the sauce alot.  Bad thing about it though is it says it must be consumed in 5 days after opening, no preservatives to speak of.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking good Wolfe boy.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah man! Nice!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2007)

The freaking apples looked FANTASTIC!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The freaking apples looked FANTASTIC!


They were Granny Smith........not 'Freakin'"


----------



## Unity (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice work, Larry. More ideas to steal.   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never met my granny smith!  :roll:


----------

